#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Φορολογική αναμόρφωση

## CFAK

κε Κολυδά,

Η φορολογική αναμόρφωση για τα εισοδήματα του 2014 έχει αλλάξει σε σχέση με τα παλαιότερα.
Δεν γίνεται όμως εξειδίκευση για δαπάνες απο ΕΙΧ αυτοκίτητα, ούτε για κινητή τηλεφωνία.
Να υποθέσουμε ότι αυτές οι δαπάνες δεν εκπτίπτουν εν συνόλω? 
Η' αναμένουμε καμία εγκύκλιο που να εξειδικεύει ποσοστά αναμόρφωσης?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , 

για το 2014 αναγνωρίζονται ολες οι δαπάνες αρκεί να είναι παραγωγικές .  Δεν υπάρχουν πλέον ποσοστά εκπτωσης συγκεκριμένων δαπανών.

----------

